

My Easter Sunday project: Wikipedia Live Search - robwgibbons
http://robgibbons.com/media/wiki-livesearch/

======
madhukara
pretty cool :) but many queries donot return results.

~~~
robwgibbons
I haven't had time yet to account for lots of different cases. I plan to spend
more time learning the API (which is why I built it in the first place!)

------
robwgibbons
I still need to implement disambiguation and error handling but it's a pretty
cool beta. Also, please feel free to suggest enhancements, I would love to
build this out a bit more.

